# Wide feet making shoe choices hard....



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey all, 

I'm on the hunt for a pair of flat pedal shoes, please forgive me if this has been beaten to death, or if there are multiple threads, go ahead and point me in that direction. Thanks!!

So, the question...I have wide feet, 12E to be exact, my work boots are 11.5 wide and my walking shoes are 12 wide, so I'm going to say I'm about a 12..

I just bought a size 12 pair of those Five Ten Impact lows, they're way more shoe than I need, but the price was great (the $75 pair being blown out on their webpage)...they arrived today and were WAY too narrow...like toe crushing narrow...the length seemed OK.

So, those are going back tomorrow. And now I find myself looking at the old basic Freerider...but I'm afraid they will be just as narrow.

Can anyone steer me to some wide shoes, are the Freeriders wide? Is there a different model I should consider? A different manufacturer to look at?

Surely I can't be the only duck footed dude trying to ride bikes LOL.

Thanks in advance for any help!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bc4570 (Feb 25, 2019)

I've got the same problem. I generally wear 9.5-10, as "wide as I can get". I tried Adidas Terex Trail Cross SL's. No good for me, way to narrow. Based on another post I tried the Shimano GR7's and they seem to fit pretty well. The seemed narrow at first but adjusting the laces I got them to feel pretty good.

You might take a look at the thread: "Flat Shoes with Wide Toe Box". Some good info there.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I have wide feet, the right is EE my left is a EEE. I don't often look at cycling specific shoes because they are not typically wide enough. I think the assumptions are that athletic shoes are "better" the more snug they are, the potential assumption that those buying cycling shoes are somewhat fit and therefore are not likely to have wide feet, and finally that cycling socks are thin so you can't wear your normal socks but instead wear those sock "liners". I have tried on a few SPD shoes that are high volume but still have a narrow footbed and not much toe wiggle room. I have not tried on 5/10s.

Anyway, I look for shoes that are offered in a wide with a reasonable flat sole. I tend to purchase Merrell, Danner or New Balance as the companies have a number of shoes in a wide. I have also used Keen (hit or miss) or Oboz (hit or miss) and Salomon (hit or miss). Some shoes that are high volume with a more narrow footbed can be good with an orthotic insert. Don't limit yourself specifically to cycling shoes with flat pedals, there are other options to consider. Good luck.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

bc4570 said:


> I've got the same problem. I generally wear 9.5-10, as "wide as I can get". I tried Adidas Terex Trail Cross SL's. No good for me, way to narrow. Based on another post I tried the Shimano GR7's and they seem to fit pretty well. The seemed narrow at first but adjusting the laces I got them to feel pretty good.
> 
> You might take a look at the thread: "Flat Shoes with Wide Toe Box". Some good info there.


I tried the shimano's and they are reasonably wide but they seemed to low volume and I could see where my foot was pushing the shoe outside its design limits and I knew they would fail in this location relatively soon. I returned them and have been using old school vans for riding shoes. They are relatively cheap, have a good flat sole and you can use an insert for a little more pedal protection if needed. I usually size up 1 for my width which is in the 2E size or so.

I also tried the 5.10's and would have to size up at least 2 sizes for them to feel comfortable in width and not worry I would damaging them prematurely. I've used hiking shoes of various kinds on flat pedals before but the vans just work so much better when it comes to pedal to foot placement. The pro models of vans are much narrower and more constrictive in relation to foot volume.


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

rockcrusher said:


> I tried the shimano's and they are reasonably wide but they seemed to low volume and I could see where my foot was pushing the shoe outside its design limits and I knew they would fail in this location relatively soon. I returned them and have been using old school vans for riding shoes. They are relatively cheap, have a good flat sole and you can use an insert for a little more pedal protection if needed. I usually size up 1 for my width which is in the 2E size or so.
> 
> I also tried the 5.10's and would have to size up at least 2 sizes for them to feel comfortable in width and not worry I would damaging them prematurely. I've used hiking shoes of various kinds on flat pedals before but the vans just work so much better when it comes to pedal to foot placement. The pro models of vans are much narrower and more constrictive in relation to foot volume.


I was thinking Vans too. I went last night and got a pair of size 12 Black/Black Old Skools.

They do fit decent enough (maybe a little flexy).

I think I'll beat on these until something better comes along.

I've been reading about the Bontrager Flatliners, and the new Ride Concepts Livewire....from what I've read, both are supposed to have ample toebox room.


----------



## EKhatch (Oct 22, 2018)

This topic seems to come up every couple months and I follow intently each time as I like shoes with a wide toe box. I don't think these are made anymore but I recently picked up a used pair on eBay and while I haven't gotten a chance to ride in them yet I think they might work out really well. Might be worth a shot if you can find a pair in your size somewhere.


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

EKhatch said:


> This topic seems to come up every couple months and I follow intently each time as I like shoes with a wide toe box....


Yeah, since posting my thread last night I've been scouring the forums, and yeah there does seem to be mention of wide feet every couple months...so much so, that I'm surprised that shoe manufacturers (ones that market flat specific shoes, without clips), haven't addressed this...clearly there is a market for wide width flat pedal shoes....


----------



## EKhatch (Oct 22, 2018)

Agreed. There are quite a few options in minimalist/zero drop shoes with a nice wide toe box but the issue with those is some have virtually no cushioning in the foot bed or are simply not durable enough/have enough protection to be used as a MTB shoe.


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

If (and that's a big if) I can convince the wife that I need to spend $325(ish) in the name of science...

I may order:

-Five Ten Freerider in size 12
-Ride Concepts Livewire in size 12
-Bontrager Flatline in size 12

Then I can A/B the fit side by side.

All 3 shoes are close in price, and all seem to get good/great reviews (the Five Tens for sure). and from what I'm reading, the Bontagers and the RC's seem to have good toe space...Though there are people that swear the Five Ten Impact Low was wide too....nope, not even close...I'm wondering if the Freerider will have the same fit issues.

If I'm lucky, I'll be able to find retailers that have free returns.


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm a size 13.5 EE, that has to go up to a size 14 typically. I have a set of 5.10 Impacts so I feel I can make a fair comparison and whole heartedly recommend DC skate shoes like these: https://www.zappos.com/p/dc-court-g...7&utm_term=pla-333484352563&utm_source=google

This sole on the Court Graffik shoes engages very well with flat pedals. Holds up really well to pins, is slightly more flexible than my impacts; but not as flexy soled as the 5.10 Freeriders I used to have; so their better at preventing 'hot spots' on my feet during longer rides. They're great for walking when not riding and look good to boot. Unless I catch 5.10 in my size on a significant sale, I'll never buy another pair while I can get these. I have three pair in different colors.


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

SeaHag said:


> I'm a size 13.5 EE, that has to go up to a size 14 typically. I have a set of 5.10 Impacts so I feel I can make a fair comparison and whole heartedly recommend DC skate shoes like these: https://www.zappos.com/p/dc-court-g...7&utm_term=pla-333484352563&utm_source=google
> 
> This sole on the Court Graffik shoes engages very well with flat pedals. Holds up really well to pins, is slightly more flexible than my impacts; but not as flexy soled as the 5.10 Freeriders I used to have; so their better at preventing 'hot spots' on my feet during longer rides. They're great for walking when not riding and look good to boot. Unless I catch 5.10 in my size on a significant sale, I'll never buy another pair while I can get these. I have three pair in different colors.


Thanks for the suggestion!

I've never really been a fan of the look of DC shoes...mostly because of the GIGANTIC "DC" logo on the shoe (usually in some way loud color), however, I really like the look of those in black/black with just a bit of orange.

My kid really digs these shoes too, and there is a store right down the road that carries a pile of DC shoes, I'll hafta go squeeze my duck feet into a few pair after work!


----------



## ompanda (Jan 29, 2019)

My actual size is 11.5 3E / 4E, and have good result with size 12 of 5.10 Freerider, 5.10 Spitfire, and Adidas Terrex Cross Trail SL. Best fit for me is 5.10 Freerider and Spitfire. While Adidas is a bit snug but still comfortable.

I have tried Shimano AM45 in size 12 but my feet was squeezed. Toebox area is quite narrow.

How is the fit on newer Shimano shoe like GR 7 and Ride Concept Livewire / Hellion?


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

ompanda said:


> My actual size is 11.5 3E / 4E, and have good result with size 12 of 5.10 Freerider, 5.10 Spitfire


This is great info!

It would seem, depending on the forum/site you visit, one person says they are "true to size" and one person says "size up 1/2 size"....but no one ever seems to have info on my specific size, until now.

Thanks!

I've been rocking a pair of Vans Old Skools, they are...OK...plenty grippy (like REALLY grippy on my Kona Wah Wah 2 pedals), but as everyone has mentioned, they have pretty floppy soles, they're fine for a short rides, but not so much for rides over 2 hours (in my opinion).

I'm going to order a pair of Freeriders this week, I hope they work out, otherwise I'm going to give those Bontrager Flatlines a try.

But in the meantime, for those still following this thread...Vans really are a "decent" budget option, and I can say now after riding them for a week or so, they do grip like crazy, but based on the soles after 1 week of daily rides, they would be lucky to make it a full riding season... But for $30 (1/2 off sale) they are great!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I just got some Shimano AM501 clipless shoes and the toe box is as wide as my Freeriders. The seem to be the same fit as Shimano GR7s.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

As mentioned, give the Bontrager Flatlines a try. You should be able to try them on at a local Trek dealer.


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

EKhatch said:


> This topic seems to come up every couple months and I follow intently each time as I like shoes with a wide toe box.


Ehhh. You and a few others seem to be saying 'wide toe box.' I don't mean to seem overly pedantic here...but honestly I think it's a major distinction.

Foot width is obviously not measured at the toes. Beyond that, the toes are the only part where there is some give and the shape actually changes a bit depending on your footwear choices. Our toes would not look like they do if we didn't grow up wearing shoes.

I don't have toe box issues, so I dunno for sure, here...but I think most people complaining about a tight toe box are having more of a length issue, not width...i.e. their smaller toes are longer/straighter than most.

Change the width at the ball of the foot (where it's measured) and keep the same curvature on the toe box...yeah, those people aren't gonna be helped.

Anyway...I'm in the 'measured wide foot, normal toes' group. The outside of the ball of my foot tends to spill over the sole. I'm like a 3 or 4 E. I've tried plenty of shoes that claim a roomy toebox, and it's meaningless to me. Some of them were actually the narrowest, worst-fitting shoes I've ever put on (*cough* Altra).

I don't have too much issue with MTB shoes, though. I'm typically a 12-13 in most shoes...more toward 12 if they run extra wide. I've worn both Shimanos and PI's with no width issues. I have Freeriders in 13 which are just a LITTLE tight at the widest part of my foot, but not awful and they've been fine after breaking in. 47 in Shimano, BTW. 13 in Vans (plenty of room; a little looser than Freeriders).


----------



## ompanda (Jan 29, 2019)

ompanda said:


> My actual size is 11.5 3E / 4E, and have good result with size 12 of 5.10 Freerider, 5.10 Spitfire, and Adidas Terrex Cross Trail SL. Best fit for me is 5.10 Freerider and Spitfire. While Adidas is a bit snug but still comfortable.
> 
> I have tried Shimano AM45 in size 12 but my feet was squeezed. Toebox area is quite narrow.
> 
> How is the fit on newer Shimano shoe like GR 7 and Ride Concept Livewire / Hellion?


I am interested to try bontrager Flatline or Shimano GR7. Which size should i get for them? Should i get size 47 for Shimano GR7? In the past I have tried AM45 in size 46 and they are a bit tight


----------



## Outrider66 (Jan 30, 2018)

I know what you mean, OP. I have the same problem. Plus, I am on a very tight budget. It would be bad enough for me, money-wise, to pay $50 for a pair of Vans, that I would wear only for recreational/fitness riding. Even if I had the spare money, I would still cringe at a $75 clearance price for 510 shoes, and I flat refuse the pay the regular price for them. Maybe 510's come in wide or extra wide, but I don't know, and don't care. If I was able to locate Vans in wide or extra wide, I might begrudgingly pay the $50 or so for them.

But I have been unable to find anything at all that has flat soles without lugs, with a somewhat rugged perimeter around the sole, and that is at least somewhat breathable and durable, and that comes in wide or extra wide. Not having anything white on the shoe would be icing on the cake.

So, until I find something, I will continue to buy the cheap Dr Scholl's with Velcro instead of laces, that only last me a year or two before they come apart. They perform ok, are under $25, come in wide, and are black. But they are cheap junk that won't last.

I look in local stores. I look online. And I find nothing. Those of us with wide feet, on a tight budget, are just plain screwed.


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

aerobat66 said:


> But I have been unable to find anything at all that has flat soles without lugs, with a somewhat rugged perimeter around the sole, and that is at least somewhat breathable and durable, and that comes in wide or extra wide. Not having anything white on the shoe would be icing on the cake.


Yeah, that's a pretty tall list to try and get under $50

I'll say that Vans Old Skool are about as close to that list that you'll find, my size 12's are wide enough for me, but perhaps not for you, only you can tell.

The Five Ten Freeriders (size 12) I bought are soooo close to the right width...but not perfect, so back they go, I think I'm going to try a size 12.5... I _think_ that will end my hunt....I still find it weird that the size 12 Impacts were SO much narrower than the size 12 Freeriders???

I know they are more than you want to spend, but after looking at the quality compared to my Vans...they are definitely worth the $100 (at least to me).

The way I see it, Vans $60 (last one season), or Five Ten $100 (last at least 2 seasons), the math works better with the Five Tens.


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

Length is just really not a huge deal with Freeriders. For most people who usually fit a EE or EEE, Freeriders should work fine if you can get them big enough (i.e. a true wide 13 has no options if they don't make a 14).

I realized at some point that my feet are actually smaller than I always thought: I just got so used to buying shoes a little bigger to relax any pressure on my forefoot. I am a measured 12, but unsurprising buy Freeriders in 13. They are only just a tad tight on width, and the thick cushioning inside the shoe keeps it from causing any discomfort. The extra ~1/2" of toe box isn't felt and causes no issues. I'm actually pretty sensitive to toe-bang, too, which is probably because I've never had my toes come close to touching the front of my shoes. Except for climbing shoes, but that's a whole other ballgame, LOL. Tight-fitting technical shoes for MTB definitely exist, but they are not for me...


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

Just received a pair of Five Ten Boas. Size 9.5. My Adidas (Five Ten) are size 10 and are way too long, even though I wear them. Anyway, since this thread is about toe boxes, these boas are very narrow, the side of my big toe is rubbing in a big way. I am pretty disappointed, they other wise fit well and that boa thing is trick.


----------



## ompanda (Jan 29, 2019)

New shoe update:

Bontrager Flatline is suitable for person with wide foot. For B.Flatline, i try 45.5/12.5us/29.3cm and it feel snugly comfortable. If i want it to feel looser, i will definitely buy size 46/13us/29.8cm

My Adidas Terrex Cross Trail SL size is 12us - 46 2/3 eu - 30cm. This Adidas fit tighter than Bontrager Flatline size 45.5 and pushing my bunion.


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

*OP Shoe Update*



ompanda said:


> New shoe update:
> 
> Bontrager Flatline is suitable for person with wide foot. For B.Flatline, i try 45.5/12.5us/29.3cm and it feel snugly comfortable. If i want it to feel looser, i will definitely buy size 46/13us/29.8cm


Sooo, this post above reminded me that I forgot to post in here...

I have officially tried 3 different styles & 2 different sizes in each, and I can now say the Five Tens are not meant for my feet...a couple were close, but just too narrow...

So, I finally got around to trying the Bontrager Flatlines, and they seem pretty good, but the sizing is off....way off. (at least for me).

So I tried a size 46 (way too small) then a 47 (also small), then finally tried a 48....voila. The length was good, and the width is decent, I think they will "wear in" and fit near perfect.

What I found interesting is that when I laid my *size 12* New Balance runners against the soles of the Flatlines, they were basically exactly the same length?? The 48 is "suppose" to be US *size 14*?...

So if anyone with large "Wide" feet is interested in trying the Flatlines, I'd say go for it! They fit well (if you size way up), the grip is great, maybe not quite Five Ten, but still really good. They look good too (I have the black pair, but I'm ordering the red too).

I can't speak to the durability yet, but so far these seem to be wearing well, I'd hope to get a couple seasons out of them.


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

similar problem I wear size 8.5 EEEE I've been looking and trying on shoes forever. for work and Mtb riding I wear a hiking boot from porpet. I would prefer a flat sole shoe for flat pedals but so far I've just been using the hiking boot until I do, not perfect but so far no real big issues. I found these on amazon and might give them a try for riding if they don't work out riding I'll just have a pair of casual shoes in the closet. Propet+One+MAA102. Mhttps://www.amazon.com/Propet-One-Mens-Running-Black-Silver/dp/B078X43168/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=Propet%2BOne%2BMAA102M&qid=1562269954&s=gateway&sr=8-1&th=1&psc=1

most shoes I buy are from new balance because I can get them locally but their wide is usually just wide enough and not perfect but close enough. I really struggled until I found the propet work / hiking boots. for about $100 it's a competitive price for what normal work boots costing they seem to hold up very well. hope this helps as an option at least.

https://www.propetusa.com

rob


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

phuchmileif said:


> Ehhh. You and a few others seem to be saying 'wide toe box.' I don't mean to seem overly pedantic here...but honestly I think it's a major distinction.
> 
> Foot width is obviously not measured at the toes. Beyond that, the toes are the only part where there is some give and the shape actually changes a bit depending on your footwear choices. Our toes would not look like they do if we didn't grow up wearing shoes.
> 
> ...


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Giro has some wide versions that they call "HV" (code for high volume), but I wouldn't call them fully wide. Best to try on in a store. I found going up a 1/2 size can help some if the wide option isn't available.


----------



## fizzywater (Oct 1, 2005)

I would highly recommend the 5.10 Impact VXI for folks with wide/high volume feet. Only problem may be availability, as 5.10 no longer makes this model. I also have the Bontrager Flatline, which fits me well in width, but had to upsize to size 13, so it's just a tad too long but not enough to bother me. Impact VXI fits me perfect in size 11 (it is much wider than any other 5.10 shoe I tried).


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

For flats, I go to the local outdoor stores and start trying on different brands and sizes until I find something that I like. Or at least get a sizing idea for noted brands. It often saves me from having to return shoes if they are ill fitting.

We use Wellgo MG-5 pedals and they're grippy enough for our long distance bikepacking.

My wife has wide feet and often when getting her shoes, what fits for the width is a tad longer than she likes. We recently got her some mid height Keen waterproof and breathable hiking shoes at Bass Pro shops.

I know that people swear by 5-10s but I'd put my Adidas AX2 Gore-Tex mid height hiking boots up against them any day. at 380 grams for a size 11, I am not sure they can be beat. When I used them on the Tour Divide 2 years ago, the light weight and breathability made all the difference in the world compared to the Merrils that I had used the year before. But then again, who else pedals 10 hours a day for a few days in a row.


----------



## Dung Hopper (Jun 24, 2013)

Have you considered foot reduction surgery? 

No offense but I probably wouldn't like you. I normally don't like people with wide feet.


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't know why, but most bike shoes are really narrow. My feet aren't really wide, but I do wear a slightly wide shoe. I've gone through a bunch of bike shoes in search of a generous toe box with little success. I did recently buy a pair of Shimano XM-7 shoes that I've found to be very comfortable so far. They are more like a trail hiker with goretex so if you are looking for a racing shoe this wouldn't be it...But they are roomier in the toebox than most other shoes I've owned of late.


----------



## EKhatch (Oct 22, 2018)

Altra may have just come to the rescue. This is going to be the next pair of shoes I try for my never ending quest for a MTB shoe with a wide toe box. I know these are going to have a nice roomy toe box and it seems the sole will be pretty good as well. I've owned a lot of Altra shoes but they have never had anything with a sole that would be good for MTBing but this may just fit the bill perfectly.

https://www.altrarunning.com/shop/outdoor-adventure/mens-grafton-alm1965f?variationId=080#hero=0


----------



## schuck (Feb 7, 2018)

I have been using the Evolv Rebel approach shoe. Good grip, sole is somewhat flexible. Pretty wide. Well built. Would be about perfect with slightly more toe protection. https://evolvsports.com/rebel-army-green/


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

EKhatch said:


> Altra may have just come to the rescue. This is going to be the next pair of shoes I try for my never ending quest for a MTB shoe with a wide toe box. I know these are going to have a nice roomy toe box and it seems the sole will be pretty good as well. I've owned a lot of Altra shoes but they have never had anything with a sole that would be good for MTBing but this may just fit the bill perfectly.
> 
> https://www.altrarunning.com/shop/outdoor-adventure/mens-grafton-alm1965f?variationId=080#hero=0


These are really impressive. I worry they might be too soft in the forefoot but I bet they are nicer than my Vans I use. I might have to check these out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## EKhatch (Oct 22, 2018)

Yeah no problem. If you do try them let us know what you think. I'm not sure if I will get a chance to before the end of summer/early fall as I'm recovering from a broken big toe.


----------



## OutLore (Aug 9, 2013)

rob214 said:


> View attachment 1262873
> 
> 
> phuchmileif said:
> ...


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

Try the new Altra graftons. For reference I have 'wide' feet and Greek style (from that photo below) with my middle toes slightly longer than my big toe. Slight taylors bunion on my left foot as of the past two years which has made 'normal' sneakers painful. I posted this a few weeks ago about the altras. I've had a few rides since then and I really like them so far:
_______

I've used the Altras on a few rides and so far so good. No problem with the heels. If you're between sizes, I'd go with the half size larger. For reference, I'm usually between a 10.5 and 11, and I went with an 11 in these. Toe box feels great. I have wide feet, and this is the first pair of shoes I've used biking that actually accommodate my foot without having to go up a size. I just got back from a long ride yesterday in 90+ degrees (dry heat in AZ) and my feet felt fine with a light pair of merino wool socks.

The grip seems really good. Better than trail running shoes I've used, as well as some non 5.10 pair of cycling shoes I've tried. As good as 5.10? I've only had one pair of 5.10s, and I'd say if those were a 10/10 for grip, then the Altras are a 8.5-9/10. My main suggestion would be a larger contact sole if Altra actually made them bike specific. Off the bike, they have been excellent for some rough rock scrambling sections that I hiked around. Way better than the 5.10s. Seems like these will be especially great for bikepacking.

The soles and support seem pretty solid too. My previous pair of 5.10s were stiffer, but my arches would still ache on longer descends. Trail running shoes that were on the lighter side my arches would really hurt without insoles. The Altras seemed fine. My best shoes for arch pain are giro terraduras with insoles but I've been getting away from clipless pedals. The alternative in the past, and arguably best for arch support, are a pair of full-on Vasque hiking boots, but these are way overkill for 99% of my rides.

Will report back again more long term on durability. Yes, the Altras are pricey but initial impressions seem real positive! And the grey color looks fairly neutral in person, too.
____

To add: I anticipate using the graftons for all mtb and gravel-type excursions. My road/gravel/tour/commute bike is designated now with flats, and I use Tevas, or lately sneakers from SOM Footwear. I'm trying to give up clipless shoes [mostly] across the board, until a company makes a wide toebox style bike shoe.


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

Quick update on the Graftons - I've had about 4/5 months on them so far with a move to Arizona. A lot of rock scrambling and hike-biking. So far the soles have held up and are really grippy for off the bike scrambles. I haven't really been hiking too much but I'd grab these for hiking trips no problem (what they're designed for). I like multi-use utility. Toe box is still going strong, but the soles do show a little wear where the pedal pins are. Nothing major, but I suspect these will not be a few year type shoe. In terms of fit, I found the 10.5s a little short, and went with the 11s - a touch long. (I'm usually between a 10.5/11 depending on the brand).I have wide feet and a minor tayors bunion on my left foot, and the toe box seems fairly wide on these. The soles have some flex so on real rough, rocky downhills I get some arch pain (granted I'm on a hardtail). I put in some footbeds for rougher rides. Another weird comment, the original 10.5s that I ordered shipped with a shredded lace and one of the metal eyelets bent. (I returned for an 11). Strangely, after a few months the lace looks the same and is starting to rip around a metal eyelet on my pair. Nothing major, but it seems odd that the eyelets have some sharpish metal edges. 

If I had to give some ratings I'd say 9/10 fit/performance, 8.5/10 pedal grippiness, 10/10 off the bike scramble, and 7.5/10 durability.
_______
Two other shoe comments. Over the summer I ordered a pair of Pearl Izumi X-alps. On the first ride the toe cap had already separated from rubbing along the crank. Back to the return department. I have ranted against 5.10s and some other "mtb specific shoes" before (I can't stand the early 2000s sk8 shoe look, if I wanted that I'd go back to a pair of Orchids). That resulted in the Altras.

Last week, I ended up buying a pair of Shimano GR7s - they looked like a wider toe box online, less skate shoe-esque, and I figured I'd give the bike shoe specific soles a try again (stiffer and grippy). Well, again on the very first ride the toe box cap separated about 1" along the side. I'm not an aggressive rider either. I really don't get why "bike shoes" would ever run a rubber toe cap along the width of the shoe, glued together. It's inevitable that the shoe will rub against the crank at some point, and on both shoes this has resulted in the cap separating along the edge. I rode bmx for years with all different forms of bmx/skate shoes and never had this happen once. Too bad, as the Shimanos looked decent and were really comfortable out of the box, so currently back to the warranty department.
_____
I'm still on the search though - I would say the Altras are an improvement over my usual trail run shoes (Salomon) on platforms. Since getting away from road riding, I like to avoid clips. But, it seems pretty challenging to find a good bike shoe that fits wide feet, while also avoiding that chunky sk8 shoe look. So, I'm still open to suggestions!


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

SeaHag said:


> I'm a size 13.5 EE, that has to go up to a size 14 typically. I have a set of 5.10 Impacts so I feel I can make a fair comparison and whole heartedly recommend DC skate shoes like these: https://www.zappos.com/p/dc-court-g...7&utm_term=pla-333484352563&utm_source=google
> 
> This sole on the Court Graffik shoes engages very well with flat pedals. Holds up really well to pins, is slightly more flexible than my impacts; but not as flexy soled as the 5.10 Freeriders I used to have; so their better at preventing 'hot spots' on my feet during longer rides. They're great for walking when not riding and look good to boot. Unless I catch 5.10 in my size on a significant sale, I'll never buy another pair while I can get these. I have three pair in different colors.


SO You can wear these at your actual size or do you have to wear size 14? thank you


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

thanks for the update and review, I bought a pair of giro mtb shoes and they actually fit pretty nice for my wide feet. I've only had two short rides so far so I'll give them more time before I make any recommendations or review of them. but so far I like them.


----------

